# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  الرمثا : اتهام أبو الراغب باستغلال أراضي مستملكة

## الحصن نيوز

اتهم تيار  في مدينة الرمثا أطلق عليه: التيار الأردني (36) رئيس الوزراء الأسبق علي  أبو الراغب باستغلال 8 آلاف دونم من أراضي مدينتي الرمثا واربد لمصلحته  الشخصية.  وقال التيار - في بيان حصلت "الحصن نيوز" على  نسخة منه ليلة الأحد الاثنين بعد الاجتماع في مضافة علي سليم الشقران - إن  الحكومة استملكت عام 1976 ما يقارب 13 ألف دونم أراضي مدينتي الرمثا وأربد ،  بزعم انشاء جامعة العلوم والتكنلوجيا ومستنبت لوزارة الزراعة ، الا أنه تم  تخصيص أربعة الآف دونم فقط لهذه الجامعة دون المستنبت. وأضاف أن ما زاد عن هذه المساحة المستملكة  والبالغة نحو 8 آلاف دونم تم استغلالها من قبل رئيس الوزراء الأسبق المهندس  علي ابو الراغب (.....)، حيث تم بيعها لاحقا" بمبالغ خيالية لا يصدقها عقل  ، وبصورة مخالفة للغاية التي تم استملاكها من اجلها وهي المنفعة والمصلحة  العامتين. وذكر البيان <div style="text-align: right;"><span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;"> 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

